

Apple, Microsoft Come Out Against Open Source Video Codecs - tuxychandru
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3879801/Apple-Microsoft-Come-Out-Against-Open-Source-Video-Codecs.

======
buster
Hopefully, the web will do the right thing and support open codecs (theora, or
even vp8 anyone?).

It's horrible how often in the last days i have heard "yay, see? Flash is bad!
Apple wants HTML5!" when in reality they are saying "flash videos are dead,
but MS and Apple want HTML5 with videocodecs to earn even more money and
exclude competition". In my world it should be "flash videos are dead, but the
majority of browsers settled on an open codec and so should MS&Apple".

Yes, Flash for video will hopefully be dead, but please don't exchange it with
just another closed technology!

------
jsz0
The risk of the unknown is worse than the risk of H264 license fees. Theora
and other OSS codecs will be legally tested sooner or later. Until they _are_
tested they will be at a huge disadvantage. Why not get it over with? Arguing
that you don't like IP law, or you personally have faith these codecs don't
violate someone's IP, or they shouldn't be legally tested is a head-in-the-
sand perspective.

~~~
tuxychandru
H.264 also needs to be legally tested to confirm that they do not infringe on
patents held by entities other than those forming the MPEG LA. So there is
just as much risk of the unknown in H.264 as in Theora.

